
Students are almost as effective as professors in university teaching - barry-cotter
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0272775719300767
======
barry-cotter
> In this paper, we further explore the effectiveness of the lowest-ranked
> instructors: students. We confirm that students are almost as effective as
> senior instructors, and we produce results informative on the effects of
> expanding the use of student instructors. We conclude that hiring moderately
> more student instructors would not harm students, but exclusively using them
> will likely negatively affect student outcomes. Given how inexpensive
> student instructors are, however, such a policy might still be worth it.

